# It HAS begun!!!!!



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Well, Spirit Halloween Superstore called yesterday to ask if I would start working again on the 10th of Sept. they're doing a "sneek preview" opening on the 10th and there is a town festival with a parade we'll have a float in, thay want me to dress in my Leatherface outfit and be in the parade! I"m psyched!

Its starting to look a lot like Halloween!:jol:


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

That is really cool. Take pics and share. What kind of discount do you get?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats Awesome Don of the Dead! Knock em dead! YEs for sure take pics! 

Im sooo jealous!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds great!!!! Have fun!!!!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

10% off, but its a 2nd job, so I just spend the check I make there at the store.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Gosh I would LOVE to get a 2nd job there just for the fun money!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Don of the Dead said:


> 10% off, but its a 2nd job, so I just spend the check I make there at the store.


Second jobs are supposed to be for things you want! Rock it!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very cool! Best of luck!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Don of the Dead said:


> 10% off, but its a 2nd job, so I just spend the check I make there at the store.


I should be looking for a second job because of all the things on my wish list!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice! The parade part sounds really cool.


----------

